# Spanish, French, Speakers



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Hi All 

Following on from post regarding scare mongering on Spanish, Portuguese, French motorways (13 years no problems, touch wood) 

I would find it useful if someone with language skills could post a note, in the above language's stating why we didn't pull over, if in fact we were being pulled over by a bonificial official,who we ignored. 

printed off then carried in the cab. 

Barmy idea? 

Stan


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

The grammar may not be everything you could wish for but...
English/Spanish/French/Catalan/Portugese
Hope you never need to use any of them... :lol: 

We have been informed that people have been attacked in this area, often disguised as police officers. We have been advised not to stop unless by a clearly identified police patrol car. We hope you understand our fear.

Se nos ha informado de que las personas que han sido atacados en esta área, a menudo disfrazados de agentes de policía. Hemos sido advertidos de no detener a menos que por una claramente identificados coche patrulla de la policía. Esperamos que comprendan nuestro miedo.

Nous avons été informés que les gens ont été attaqués dans ce domaine, souvent déguisés en policiers. Nous avons été avisés de ne pas s'arrêter à moins que par un clairement identifié la voiture de patrouille de la police. Nous espérons que vous comprendrez notre crainte.

Se'ns ha informat que les persones que han estat atacats en aquesta àrea, sovint disfressats d'agents de policia. Hem estat advertits de no aturar a menys que per una clarament identificats cotxe patrulla de la policia. Esperem que comprenguin nostre por.

Fomos informados de que as pessoas foram atacadas nesta área, muitas vezes disfarçados de agentes da polícia. Temos sido aconselhados a não parar a não ser claramente identificados por um carro patrulha da polícia. Nós esperamos que você entenda o nosso medo.

Patrick


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes it is , Sorry ! but you dont stop Unless (Spain) Guarda Civil , Green and white coche(car) with numero on roof. polica local or Policia national, same ,unless you just robbed a bank these wont stop you , Spanish people would not normally tell you if you have a problem, so unless you are on fire , you dont stop ? So i ask you why would you not stop for a bonafide official, You do not say sorry to another male in Spain, so if you do get stopped by The Guarda Civil make sure you put your high vis vest on or else.
Say No Entiendo (don't understand) Disculpome (forgive me)

eh ! dh!


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Here is a offering from a previous post, can't remember now who posted it.

Charlie.

Having read all the advice on this topic I have done the following translation in the languages indicated. I am not a native speaker of these languages, so I don't know how good they are, but having used this particular website to translate emails for business, I would say it would be understood. If you would like to translate your own text, this is where I did it - http://freetranslation.paralink.com/

-----------

I WILL NOT STOP BUT I WILL DRIVE TO THE NEAREST POLICE STATION / TOWN or SERVICE AREA - I AM CALLING THE POLICE FOR MORE INFORMATION NOW. 
-----------

Portuguese 
NÃO PARAREI MAS DIRIGIREI À ESTAÇÃO DE POLÍCIA MAIS PRÓXIMA / CIDADE ou ÁREA DE SERVIÇO - ESTOU CHAMANDO A POLÍCIA DE MAIS INFORMAÇÃO AGORA.

Spanish 
NO ME PARARÉ PERO CONDUCIRÉ A LA COMISARÍA MÁS CERCANA / CIUDAD O ÁREA DE SERVICIO - yo de la mañana VOCACIÓN DE LA POLICÍA PARA MÁS INFORMACIÓN AHORA.

French 
JE NE M'ARRÊTERAI PAS MAIS JE CONDUIRAI AU POSTE DE POLICE LE PLUS PROCHE / LA VILLE ou la ZONE DE SERVICE - J'APPELLE LA POLICE POUR PLUS DE RENSEIGNEMENTS MAINTENANT.

German 
Ich WERDE NICHT ANHALTEN, ABER ich WERDE ZUM NÄCHSTEN POLIZEIREVIER / STADT oder SENDEBEREICH FAHREN - ich RUFE DIE POLIZEI FÜR MEHR INFORMATION JETZT.

Italian 
NON MI ARRESTERÒ MA GUIDERÒ ALLA STAZIONE di POLIZIA/CITTÀ o ALL'AREA di SERVIZIO PIÙ VICINA - ORA STO DENOMINANDO LA POLIZIA PER PIÙ INFORMAZIONI.

Dutch 
IK ZAL NIET OPHOUDEN MAAR IK ZAL AAN HET MEEST DICHTBIJGELEGEN GEBIED VAN HET POLITIEBUREAU/VAN DE STAD OF VAN DE DIENST DRIJVEN - IK ROEP NU DE POLITIE VOOR MEER INFORMATIE.

------

I hope this helps. As new motorhomers we will certainly be keeping this to hand when abroad.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Is it worth making this a sticky for a while, as I do think this might well be of help.
I do miss the seasonal emotions, will we have a change on summertime, say a knotted handkerchief. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks Patrick and charlie.

Stan


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

What a great idea thankyou so much we are printing all this off now
You brilliant lot take a pat on the back :roll:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Patrick - you have inadvertently hit the nail on the head.

You wrote: people have been attacked in this area, often disguised as police officers

If someone is disguised as a police officer I would not expect robbers to attack him/her.

So, when driving your motorhome through these dangerous areas simply wear a police officer's uniform, even better get your passenger to don same and complete the picture with a large number painted on the roof.

That should put the modern-day footpads and highwaymen to flight.

Hmm, I think I have missed something somewhere - Oh yes, don't forget your gas-masks.


----------

